# Self-employed in Dubai, but doing business outside of the UAE – feasible?



## merlinthecat (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello,

New to this forum but glad to be here.

I have a general question. I am self-employed and have been so for 25 years. I have a business which specializes in two areas, one is event management with various clients around the world and the other is online marketing.I'm a UK citizen but based in the US currently.

Am I understanding the situation correctly that I can open up a business in one of the free zones in Dubai, as I will not be doing business directly in the UAE? By using an organization such as Creative Zone, will I be able to get a visa and the necessary permissions to run my business in Dubai this way?

Grateful for any advice.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

merlinthecat said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to this forum but glad to be here.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum! 

CreativeZone is good with its service for FZ setup in Fujairah. Its fees fluctuate (to the higher side) every now and then though. With a Fujairah FZ visa, you will be entitled do business anywhere in the UAE or Internationally. You are also allowed to live anywhere in the UAE and not restricted to living just in FUJ. 
The visa process and company registration is fairly easy with minimum questions asked as long as you pay them their fees. The whole thing should take you around 1 month or so if promptly done. 

As far is business, the only down side of running a self-employed business is - if you want to accept Card payments, the process may be a bit complicated (huge amount of % cuts and large deposits required at Banks), but if you are into Wires and Checks, it shouldn't be a problem. 

Of course, all this depends on your income too. If you can convince them with considerably larger transactions over a minimum 1 year period of time, you could probably influence their process a bit. 

Hope that helps. Maybe elaborate on your situation and we can help further.


----------

